

Show HN: Sports betting between friends - jbogp
http://nospronos.com/en
With my friends we wanted to have a nice friendly competition (no money involved) about the football worldcup by predicting the results.&lt;p&gt;I though this might interest other groups of friends so I coded a website just for that in 3 days.&lt;p&gt;Nothing ground breaking but I like the suscription system &quot;Doodle&quot; style with just links, no personal infos...&lt;p&gt;Tell me what you think !
======
jbogp
With my friends we wanted to have a nice friendly competition (no money
involved) about the football worldcup by predicting the results.

I though this might interest other groups of friends so I coded a website just
for that in 3 days.

Nothing ground breaking but I like the suscription system "Doodle" style with
just links, no personal infos...

Tell me what you think !

~~~
luchosrock
Can you put that info in the original post?

~~~
jbogp
I wish I could !

Edit: Well Actually it would help if you could upvote my comment. At least
it'd be at the top of the pile.

------
RankingMember
Friendly spelling check: "No suscription process" has "subscription" spelled
incorrectly.

Also: "That's why you're here, aren't you? Do your forecast until the day
before the each game, look at the stats, have fun with your friends !" has an
unecessary "the" between "before" and "game". I'd rewrite the whole thing as:

"That's why you're here, aren't you? Do your forecast until the day before
each game, look at the stats, and have fun with your friends!"

Still kind of an awkward sentence though.

~~~
jbogp
Thanks ! Copy/pasted your suggestion. English is not my greatest strength.

By the way I originally wrote everything in French. If some people prefer this
just go to [http://nospronos.com](http://nospronos.com)

------
ngm7
Brilliant! Loved the minimal interface. Awaiting graphs.

Would it be possible to provide a search bar to search for leagues on the
homepage ?

"Keeping URLs safe" seems to be too geeky. I personally don't mind but my
friends who join my league won't be so tech oriented.

EDIT: Also, you ask for the league name while creating it. might as well make
it convenient for users to use that name. Separately, the URLs for the leagues
could be simplified to contain the name instead of numbers.

~~~
jbogp
You're right. There's no real privacy to protect with the urls... I'll change
it even for private leagues.

For the users however the "safe" url is useful otherwise people could guess
other people's url and change their predictions!

------
rafaelm
This is great! Every time the world cup, eurocup, american cup comes around,
me and my friends start a "quiniela" as this friendly betting game is called
here (and elsewhere in the spanish speaking regions). I always think about
coding something like this but never get around to it. We end up using a
hacked up Excel spreadsheet.

One suggestion: make it so that each league can modify their rules. The one
I'm currently playing gives 1 point for getting the goals of team A, 1 for
getting team B, 1 for guessing the winner or a tie and an additional point for
getting the exact score. Don't know why but we've always played it that way,
and I know there are other quinielas around that have their own rules.

I love that I don't even need to sign up. Great work! I would like to see how
you made it (when you get the chance to make a write-up).

~~~
jbogp
Glad you like it ! Yes being able to chose a set of rules for each league
would be a good idea ! I'll try implement it soon .

If this is popular in the Spanish speaking world, I should try to translate it
in Spanish. In case you are up to do it, that would be great ! my email is
tistbajean AT gmail DOT com !(there is one file with every sentence in the
site, I would say around 10-15min of work)

~~~
rafaelm
Sure I would be glad to! Sending you an email right now.

I am actually just starting a translation service for web sites, apps,
documents and basically anything that can be translated. Thanks for letting me
shamelessly promote my services haha!

------
ardavanmet
It's nice to have fun sport apps!! I'm a soccer (football) fanatic myself.
Using meteor and "Discover Meteor" I built a fun app to have between friends:

Same concept as Hacker News but with GOOOAALLS instead of news. POST GOALS
from your favorite players and vote for the best of them.

I cannot say that the site is ready for production environment but any
feedback is appreciated: \--===== www.goalgoalgoal.co ====--

ALLEZ LES BLEUS :)

------
Smirnoff
Hey. Nice job on the app.

I have a BIG concern:

Why don't you input our teams into the Round of 16???? Why wait until you have
the REAL results to input them?

People who didn't predict the winners (those teams which will get into the
round of 16) should be penalized for not getting the teams right!!!! So why
let people make predictions on Round of 16 if they didn't even get the teams
right!?

~~~
jbogp
Yes... I though about this ! But I though that was more fair ! I mean if you
get everything wrong before the round of 16, then you have no chance at all to
get back in the game !

Here, at least you can still save face for the final rounds, it will keep
people who performed poorly at the group stage interested in the challenge I
think, no?

~~~
Smirnoff
No, your way is unfair.

According to the current rules, the following scenario is possible:

A guy who guesses the "Round of 16" teams correctly might have the same amount
of points (or even lower) than a guy who didn't get a single "Round of 16"
team correctly (just because he/she got the scores right often).

So now, you are letting the guy who didn't get a single team right get even
more points and surpassing someone who got the winners correctly (but
unfortunately didn't get the scores right).

Basically, people who don't get the teams right should be weeded out. That's
only fair.

Also, if you want to let someone make a comeback, you might want to consider
giving different points for different levels.

Start from the top: Getting the champion right (16 points) Second place (8
points) Semifinalists (4 points)

This is just an idea. Please research how other websites do it but right now
the award system is lacking.

------
darylfritz
Can you explain the numbers on this page? I don't understand what they
represent:
[http://nospronos.com/en/tab/grandchallengemondial2014](http://nospronos.com/en/tab/grandchallengemondial2014)

Note, I haven't registered to provide my own input.

~~~
jbogp
Sure, it's the scores for when the competition starts!

So far the worldcup hasn't begun so everybody is at 0... But when the games
are played the ranking will evolve !

See the rules for more precisions : [http://nospronos.com/en/regle-
jeu](http://nospronos.com/en/regle-jeu)

------
mikelbring
[http://gamblino.com](http://gamblino.com) lets you do the same thing but on
an app.

------
loopasam
This is fun, but basically the website will die after the worldcup? Do you
intend to make it work for other sports even?

~~~
jbogp
I've created it for the Worldcup, but yes if I get a bit of traction I can
make it work in no time for other football related events (Premier League,
Champions league...) or even different sports (I'm thinking Wimbledon, Rugby
worldcup)

------
jeena
Is it open source? I would love to write a better CSS (and HTML) for it but I
can't find the code.

------
nkg
Great! I was thinking of doing it myself. You are right on time :)

~~~
jbogp
Glad I could help, I hope you and your friends enjoy !

~~~
nkg
(Comme tu es Français, je me permets...) Je suis sûr que les friends vont
aimer, mais les faire adhérer et suivre, c'est la partie difficile de cette
affaire! As-tu prévu de mettre des notifs sur Facebook ?

~~~
jbogp
Tu peux détailler ce que t'entends par là? Genre des notifications "X vous
invite à jouer à Y"? Non j'ai tendance à détester les applis qui font ça !

Par contre je vais rajouter un bouton de partage facebook pour le site c'est
une bonne idée.

~~~
nkg
non c'est vrai que c'est horrible. Je pensais plus à "une nouvelle victoire de
X dans Nospronos (Brésil-Croatie). U reste leader." Un peu comme les
commentaires sportifs quand on parle du classement.

------
lazyant
what's the numbers on the average predictions mean (they are all 1.x)? also
you've forgotten to translate some countries from French (Cameroun, Chil)

~~~
jbogp
Well it means that on average people thought that this team would score 1.x
goals during this game.

I was also surprised by the small differences between teams.

~~~
lazyant
Funny not enough people want to predict more goals, WC recent average I think
is around 2.5.

